# PETA AND GREENPEACE ARE PRACTICALLY TERRORIST ASSOCIATIONS!!



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

WHO HATES THOSE A$$ holes!!!!!!!!!!! and why they shouldnt be allowed in the U.S.A :sniper:


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Id like to come face to face to one of those mofo's in a dark ally and beat them to death with one of my dead coyotes!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> beat them to death with one of my dead coyotes!


LMAO I'd LOVE to see that. :lol:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

id play a little southpark put them in a coyote suite, and let them run out and yell its comin right towards us


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmm, interesting... beat them with a dead coyote... now it's making me think and it kinda hurts. Make sure the thing is skinned before you beat them for a couple of reasons. A) They'll get more grossed out while they're being beaten and B) you don't wan't to get their hippie-stink all over the perfectly good hide.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey ruger223killer, I just noticed you're from Galesburg! That's crazy 'cause my dad's leaving to go there tomorow for work! What's it like down there? Pops said he'd go insane if he had to live there.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Railroad, besides that what does he do for a living


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Traveling mechanic for BNSF. Hopefully by this time next year he'll be a shop supervisor in Montana, though.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

what part on montana


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

My dad used to be a traveling mechanic in galesburg and he quit to be a train engeneer its way less work and better pay :lol: :beer:


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

hey ruger223 im from a litle town next to princeton,Il called manlius illinois. yesterday i went to galesburg for a farm meeting


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Cool have you ever deer hunted in galesburg?


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

yeah, ive hunted south of there and ive harvested aq 14 point whitetail and 3 coyotes


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

There are monster trophie bucks all ovber here its because they eat your guys corn :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

hey ruger223killer buddy ol pal whats you say we go huntin :lol: :lol:


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Come on down and kill yourself a 250 lb 12 pointer


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

how about a 251 and a 15 pointer and for the fun of it lets make it a albino :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

ruger.....your dad is a train engieneer? What company does he work for. Because I know a train engineer that lives in galesburg.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

BNSF who do you know from galesburg


----------

